# co2 diffuser



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi there!

What is the most practical and effective C02 diffuser available out there? One not so expensive and reasonable.

Any brands and models you can suggest??

Thanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

stick a cig filter in the tube and stick the tube up your canister filter. if using HOB get an elite mini from lucky's 10 bucks cut a small hole and stick the tube in there with the cig filter inside the tube.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

chop sticks dont work, i run mine directly to my filter.
I have a nano diffuser but with DIY there isn't much use for it besides it looking cool.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

CO2 tube inside HOB filter intake works great. The only disadvantage is some nose.

I also use a diffuser like this: It's good.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

inline CO2 diffuser is the best =)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> inline CO2 diffuser is the best =)


I have one. It's not the best implementation of this perfect device.
Mine is leaky and was hard to connect. But it's silent, performs 100% CO2 dissolving and does not spoil my tank by its look 
I use it in my shrimp cube. Can you find in on the video?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have one. It's not the best implementation of this perfect device.
> Mine is leaky and was hard to connect. But it's silent, performs 100% CO2 dissolving and does not spoil my tank by its look
> I use it in my shrimp cube. Can you find in on the video?


i have that same diffuser. Do you use pressurized CO2?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> i have that same diffuser. Do you use pressurized CO2?


No, it's DIY.

These diffusers can look similar, but can be suitable for DIY CO2 or not.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have one. It's not the best implementation of this perfect device.
> Mine is leaky and was hard to connect. But it's silent, performs 100% CO2 dissolving and does not spoil my tank by its look
> I use it in my shrimp cube. Can you find in on the video?


no -_- where did u put it igor LOL don't make me pry your tank =P the one i use is for pressurized only.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree that CO2 in a filter inlet works as good as anything. It works best if the return line to the tank has some bends and turns in it. So HOBs are not the best choice. I tried a couple of inline diffusers and wasn't that impressed. I thought they restricted the water flow somewhat and they didn't work so good with DIY CO2 because you are injecting on the pressure side of the pump.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> No, it's DIY.
> 
> These diffusers can looks similar, but can be suitable for DIY CO2 or not.


i ordered from the same company. I see how you allowed the hose to stay on by pushing it over the 'lip' on the diffuser tube. my tube kept coming off.. lol (edit, i see how aquaticmagic did it..)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> no -_- where did u put it igor LOL don't make me pry your tank =P the one i use is for pressurized only.


There is a cabinet under the tank. A canister filter and CO2 reactor live there.

My reactor is this one: http://cgi.ebay.ca/MULTI-DIRECTION-...pplies_Fish&hash=item3f03f0c5ce#ht_4230wt_905
It has three balls inside. It's weird, but they don't spin (they did this only in a first week ), but it's still dissolving CO2. 
This reactor is not supposed to be used outside a tank. It's leaking in places where top and bottom 'caps' are covered on a cylinder.

I read about your reactor, Frank, it has atomizers inside, it needs bigger pressure that DIY can provide.


----------

